# Sunday's Show and Tell ...3/6/22



## jd56 (Mar 6, 2022)

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## cadillacbike (Mar 6, 2022)

Went to a car show yesterday and found this sitting in a corner. After talking to the guy about it just couldn't leave it there. I believe it will clean up nice.


----------



## buck hughes (Mar 6, 2022)

sold 5 years ago bought back this week.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 6, 2022)

Got a great Silver King book, thanks @sm2501 , a proper seat for the SK, thanks @tech549, a piece of Granite for the bbq cooktop/bar at my Shambola out back and some classic vinyl! Now its time to ride a bike! Happy Sunday!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 6, 2022)

A few things at the motorcycle show. Some pretty interesting things concerning color choices. V/r Shawn


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 6, 2022)

I picked this Montgomery Wards bike up Friday. I saw it on fbook marketplace. It just needs some tlc.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 6, 2022)

Not vintage, but it was free so..Fuji disc brake hybrid.


----------



## rickyd (Mar 6, 2022)

Another I couldn’t pass on


----------



## vincev (Mar 6, 2022)

Actually this is my wifes find.A canister set from the 40's


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 6, 2022)

I picked up all of these wheels at the thrift Store for super cheap...













...& these drawer pulls from the same shop...









...& these Who cd's from another thrift store...





Happy Sunday Yall!! 😎


----------



## vincev (Mar 6, 2022)

A rocker from the turn of the century.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 6, 2022)

Had a work trip to Emory University in Georgia then drove to Nashville. Limited time but hit a few antique stores between. Only came home with this bicycle book. Also a shout out to @New Mexico Brant for selling me a new neck for my LaFrance. Thank Cabers!


----------



## kingsting (Mar 6, 2022)

Supposed to be making room and saving money but this thing was dangled under my nose and I could not help myself!  😆


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 6, 2022)

Still refraining from buying much lately, but I couldn't resist picking up some tools at a friends invite-only garage sale. Mostly Snap-On or Blue Point and only $50!


----------



## Nashman (Mar 6, 2022)

vincev said:


> A rocker from the turn of the century.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1583331



Rock on!!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 6, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Still refraining from buying much lately, but I couldn't resist picking up some tools at a friends invite-only garage sale. Mostly Snap-On or Blue Point and only $50!
> 
> View attachment 1583376
> 
> View attachment 1583378



I like how you say “Snap On” loosely like it was Harbor Freight…… 😉👍. Nice score!


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 6, 2022)

I followed a lead that ended up as a nice house call.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 6, 2022)

Wards Guy.. said:


> I like how you say “Snap On” loosely like it was Harbor Freight…… 😉👍. Nice score!



Luckily I bought a good chunk of my tools when I was in school. Students got a 50% discount, but even then they weren't cheap. Thankfully my parents loaned me a few grand knowing I'd have to shell out a lot more in the coming years. The rest were purchased throughout the years off the tool truck aka Rape Wagon on payments including my toolboxes. I haven't really bought anything for years now, except for a specialty tool once in a while. I glance at the weekly fliers and can't believe what these things cost nowadays. I'd have to make payments on a pair of pliers!


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 6, 2022)

Heading home from lunch yesterday .. I saw a garage sale sign decided to take a look.. I walked up to the garage and saw the speakers and asked about them if they were for sale?  she said it goes with the stereo  she had  and if I like loud music... I said absolutely so I went inside with her to look..turn out that the lady's husband was an audio nut ... back in 1976 she  let him buy the  most expensive sound system at that time.. she and her husband couldn't pick it up to move it outside  and it was for sale..the stereo repairman offered her 800 for it.. so she said it was worth a lot more but it needed a new home and I was the lucky guy to get it...😮😮😮😍😍😍
   I could not believe my eyes  I nearly fell over... a pioneer SX 1250 just serviced























 a set of ESS amf1b speakers needs foam.   a volksubwoofer  a 60 lane surf board table  and a 65 executive lounge chair all at one shot..😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Nashman (Mar 6, 2022)

The Flood gates opened up this week. Some really cool toys and a sweet NOS Tomahawk stem from a Cabe buddy ( shown with my delta's and a NOS S/W floater I bought from a Caber awhile back.)

The 2 boxed dragsters are amazing ( take 2-C batteries). The only way they would have survived was to not be used. They are plastic and lithographed tin, direct drive,  ( note green  Charger on a "lift" with rear SLICK wheels spinning and engine lit up!) engines light up, SCREAMING engine noise, and the red one does a wheelie!! Unless you had a VERY large space with no obstacles to hit, these would have been broken in no time! Note the controls in litho'd tin in the cockpit of the green Charger!! Flick the switch and let 'em go, where they stop, nobody knows!  The black 1962 Ford wagon has a kinda neat story to it. I quote seller:

*"Glad you liked the 62 Ford.  Here is the story that goes with it.  We were set up at a toy show in South Carolina and a guy came to me and ask to look at a couple pieces for him.  One of them was the 62 Ford.  The man was about 30 years old and told me his younger brother got it for Christmas along with a couple of other toys.  The younger brother was 12, very ill at the time.  He passed away a month later.  The toys were placed in a trunk and put away.  He decided it was time to let things go and brought them at the show (he was selling other stuff (crap).  I told him what he could get for them and also told him what I would give him for the toys.  About half way thru the show he brought them to me and I bought them.  They have been in my collection ever since.  Now you have the 62 Ford."*

Note the gear shift on the plastic ( the rest of the cars is all metal) steering wheel on the Ford wagon, and windows 1/2 rolled up on sides and the original slide up rear window in tailgate!

The Bandai VW and the Healey, and the MG 8 " tin cars are additions to my attempt to represent some sports/small examples of yesteryear in tin. I have posted a few other pics of toys ( not shown in show and tell before) that I've had for years, but a few Cabers have shown interest in toys, so here some are.  The LARGE 18" Yonezawa Cadillacs in black/cream, maroon/cream ( I do have an extra boxed black one I'd consider selling) are of particular interest being so detailed, large, and minty with boxes. They value ( book 18 years old!) booked out close to $1600.00 mint, demand quite a bit more now.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 6, 2022)

More pics, I guess I over packed? My life story.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 6, 2022)

More? I seem to be duplicating some.......???Ha......... I put some Buddy L and pressed steel on this thread on Friday. Others have posted cool stuff too!



			https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/mighty-tonka-buddy-l.205175/page-2#post-1399589


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 6, 2022)

Picked up this Hiawatha no nose bicycle. Anyone got a tank for it?


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 6, 2022)

The beginning of my next 26" balloon tire rider.  Just picked it up.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 6, 2022)

Twinn Streak set and Delta TripleLite


----------



## tjkajecj (Mar 6, 2022)

1941/38 combo, repainted safety yellow Colson... frame has many poor repairs... but I have seen way worse.

Nice summer project to find correct parts for, maybe add the black trim graphics.
Seen an original painted with this bumble bee scheme.

Already converted a few incorrect items to correct.
Also painted the working light to match.

Anyone have a guess as to the rear light/reflector?
Was this off a trailer, tractor, motorcycle or meant for a bike?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 6, 2022)

Make-A-Lite


tjkajecj said:


> 1941/38 combo, repainted safety yellow Colson... frame has many poor repairs... but I have seen way worse.
> 
> Nice summer project to find correct parts for, maybe add the black trim graphics.
> Seen an original painted with this bumble bee scheme.
> ...



Make-A-Lite








 The taillight is a Make-A-Lite


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 6, 2022)

Thanks to Brady Clark for this Reading saddle, Mike @Rusty72 for the single Pirate, I just wish it was the opposite side!  Time to find axles that work in these.   And to Ken @Hastings for the Shelby script marked gooseneck and Fare Thee Well sunglasses!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 6, 2022)

Box of goodies, thanks M.


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 6, 2022)

Picked up another Skippy Sno Plane and an early 30’s 24” Steelcraft wagon.


----------



## locomotion (Mar 6, 2022)

when you think you are done
another "take it or I will throw it all away" box comes in!


----------



## marching_out (Mar 6, 2022)

First bike I've bought since last fall. Trying to cut back...hah...hah. Missing the horn button and a few spokes.


----------



## BRad90 (Mar 6, 2022)

You might of seen this on the License Plate fourm but got to share it one more time. Made a deal with @Balloontyre for such a awesome tag.





I also scored another Rochester, Minnesota license plate off eBay. Can't wait tell it comes in.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 6, 2022)

marching_out said:


> First bike I've bought since last fall. Trying to cut back...hah...hah. Missing the horn button and a few spokes.
> View attachment 1583644
> View attachment 1583647
> View attachment 1583648
> View attachment 1583650



Excellent find, these are usually always missing the twin lights.. very nice complete example!


----------



## volksboy57 (Mar 6, 2022)

Picked up some some great badges a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mike Franco (Mar 7, 2022)

Weekend junk haul


----------



## Mason103 (Mar 12, 2022)

Pioneer 1250 SX Receiver in 1976 Top of the line @ $ 499.99 / had the same . goes for more on Ebay


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 13, 2022)

still waitin'


----------



## srfndoc (Mar 13, 2022)

Please delete.


----------

